# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Boxxer Servic: alles rund um den Service für die Gabel!

## papa schlumpf

hi,
ich habe gesehen, dass es hier im forum   eig keinen fred über einen gabelservice der boxxer gibt. es wär hier schön wenn einige erklären könnten wie einsolcher service ablauft wennman z.B. nur das Öl wechseln möchte, was die meisten sicher am öftesten machen und nicht immer bei jedem service dichtungen austauschen.
dann wäre noch fein  zu wissen, was ihr welche gabelöle, welches schmierfett verwendet.
link wo man die ganzen dichtungen herbekommt, usw
videos wären vl auch ganz toll.

ich weiß es gibt ein service manual von rock shox, aber ich hab daraus z.b. nicht entnehmen gekonnt welches schmierfett sich am besten eignet, oder was ich machen muss wenn ich nur das öll auf beiden wechseln möchte.

einige spielen ja auch mit dem öl, z.b. 7.5W anstatt 5. was sind vor und nachteile...

lasst euch geeehn !  :Wink: 

greeetz

----------


## noox

*Boxxer Schmierölwechsel:*

Ich führe den Öl-Wechsel ca. jedes Monat einmal durch. Vor wichtigen Rennen, bzw. jeweils nach einigen Bikepark-Tagen:


Bike in Radständer klemmen. Rad ausbauen. Bremssattel runterschrauben, Bremsleitungskabelbinder abschneiden.Die 6 Gabelbrücken-Schrauben lösen. Gabel unten rausziehen - also Casting mit Standrohre aus den Brücken ziehen. Dabei müssen die Anschlaggummis nach oben gezogen werden (gegebenenfalls etwas anziehen, damit ein Spalt entsteht und dort etwas feucht machen)Dämpferseite (R2C2, Worldcup) aufschrauben:
Unten am Casting bei den Rebound-Knöpfen die Inbus-Schraube lösen. Die beiden Verstellknöpfe runtergeben (eventuell muss man die beiden etwas zueinander verdrehen, damit der rote Knopf runter geht. Die Teile am besten alle in einen Behälter (flache Schachtel) geben, damit nix verloren geht.Dann mit einer verstellbaren Flachzange oder besser mit Engländer (= Rollgabelschlüssel, manche sagen auch Franzose dazu)  die Rebound-Verstelleinheit runterschrauben - fast ganz raus.Dann mit Gummihammer von unten auf die Verstelleinheit klopfen, damit sich innen der Dämpfungskolben vom Casting löst. Man spürt dann, dass sich der Kolben bzw. die Verstelleinheit frei bewegen lässt.Öl-Auffangbehälter bereitstellen und Gabel umdrehen. Die untere Öffnung über den Behälter. Standrohr etwas aus dem Casting ziehen. Wenn schon lang kein Service gemacht wurde, kommt hier kaum mehr was raus.Standrohr komplett herausziehen. Fetzen bereit machen. Casting am besten auf einen Fetzen stellen und an die Wand lehnen oder so. Standrohr abwischen und sicher deponieren, damit es nicht zerkratzt werden kann. Solo-Air-Einheit aufschrauben (wie es bei Coil-Einheit ist, weiß ich leider nicht):
Inbusschraube unten aufschrauben - fast ganz auf, aber nicht ganzMit Gummihammer auf Schraube hauen, damit sich der Luftkolben vom Casting löst.Jetzt gleich wie bei Dämpferseite. Casting reinigen
man kann warten, bis das meiste Öl raus istManche reinigen es mit BremsenreinigerIch schütte auch teilweise etwas günstiges dünnflüssiges Öl (Automatik-Getriebe-Öl) rein schüttle es etwas durch und lass es wieder abtropfen.Eventuell auch mit fusselfreien Fetzen probieren - aber man kommt nicht gscheit komplett rein. Dichtungen schmieren: Manche schmieren die Dichtungen mit Judy Butter oder Fett. Mittlerweilen verwende ich PM600 Military Grease .Einbau Standrohre und neues Schmieröl im Casting (jeweils für beide Rohre, zuerst eins, dann das zweite):
Rohre wieder ins Casting stecken, allerdings nicht so weit, dass die Kolben wieder fest im Casting sitzen. Wenn man durch das untere Loch ins Casting schaut, darf der Kolben nicht am Casting anstehen, sondern es muss ein Zwischenraum sein, wo man das Öl reinleeren kann.Mit Spritze vom 15er Gabelöl oder Motoröl 10 ml (Dämpfungsseite, Solo Air) bzw. 40 ml (Coil) aufnehmen und durch das untere Loch im Casting drücken. Eher leicht seitlich, damit man es am Kolben vorbei in den Hohlraum drückt (oder auch Casting schräg halten).Die Schrauben bzw. Rebound-Verstell-Einheit wieder einschrauben. Standrohre wieder durch die Brücke schieben - dabei die Anschlaggummis nicht vergessen.Bremse montieren.Testen 

*Hinweis:*
Wenn man oft Gabelöl wechselt bzw. wenn man zuviel Öl reingibt, kann es vorkommen, dass es das Schmieröl hinauf in die Dämpfungseinheit drückt. Es sammelt sich dort dann immer mehr Öl an, was dazu führt, dass nicht mehr der gesamte Federweg zur Verfügung steht. Dann sollte man jedenfalls einen Dämpfungsölwechsel machen, weil dann ja härteres Öl (Schmieröl) in die Dämpfungseinheit gelangt ist, wo weicheres Öl rein gehört.

Man kann das schnell kontrollieren: Obere/Compression-Verstell-Knöpfe lösen. Mit Nuss (oder zur Not Engländer) die Dämpfungseinheit abschrauben. So gut wie möglich abtropfen lassen (in das Standrohr hinein). Dann von oben den Ölstand messen. Vom oberen Ende vom Standrohr bis zum Öl müssen es 173 mm sein. Insgesamt müssen 239 ml von einem 5er Gabelöl rein.

*Tipp:* 
Kunststoff-Spritzen bekommt man günstig in der Apotheke. Nicht dieselben Spritzen verwenden, die man auch zum Bremsen-Entlüften verwendet (insbesondere bei Bremsen mit DOT Bremsflüssigkeit).


Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge willkommen - bin ja kein Fahrradmechaniker. Ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung!

----------


## noox

> hi,
> ich habe gesehen, dass es hier im forum   eig keinen fred über einen gabelservice der boxxer gibt. es wär hier schön wenn einige erklären könnten wie einsolcher service ablauft wennman z.B. nur das Öl wechseln möchte, was die meisten sicher am öftesten machen und nicht immer bei jedem service dichtungen austauschen.


Dichtungen wechsle ich frühestens, wenn meine Gabel so ausschaut  :Big Grin: 


 [Galerie]
								





> link wo man die ganzen dichtungen herbekommt, usw


Bezüglich Rock Shox Ersatzteile kann ich unseren Werbepartner www.mountainbikes.net sehr empfehlen. 

Hier die Boxxer-Ersatzteile

Gabelprofi.de dürfte auch nicht schlecht sein.




> ich weiß es gibt ein service manual von rock shox, aber ich hab daraus  z.b. nicht entnehmen gekonnt welches schmierfett sich am besten eignet


Mir kommt vor, dass das mehr Glaubensfrage ist. Ich verwende mal 15er Gabel-Öl, mal Motoröl. Zu dem Thema gibt's unzählige Diskussionen. Wichtig ist, dass du überhaupt einen Service machst, weil nach ein paar Monaten ohne Service, wird kein Öl mehr drinnen sein - und dann ist jedes Öl besser als vorher.

Bei meiner 2012er Worldcup ist eher die Solo-Air-Einheit das Problem. Da habe ich aber jetzt das PM600 Military Grease für mich entdeckt. 

Siehe diesen Thread: Rock Shox Luft-Einheiten Solo-Air/Dual Position Air Boxxer Worldcup/Lyrik




> einige spielen ja auch mit dem öl, z.b. 7.5W anstatt 5. was sind vor und nachteile...


Ich glaube, dass für die meisten Leute die Gabeln eher überdämpft sind. Zumindest die Luftgabeln. Die haben von Haus aus schon eine höhere Reibung. Ich weiß von vielen, die grad den Rebound fast ganz offen fahren. Da müsstest du dann weicheres Öl (2,5er) reintun - ob sich dann aber wirklich was tut, weiß ich nicht. Wenn nämlich die Grundreibung so hoch ist, dass die Dämpfung gar nicht so wirkt, würde weicheres Öl auch nicht helfen.

Für schnelle bzw. schwere Fahrer (mit gut ansprechenden Coil-Gabeln) könnte aber schon sein, dass das 5er Öl zu weich wird. Das wäre dann der Fall, wenn du eines der Rädchen (Compression oder Rebound) schon komplett zu hast, aber es immer noch zu weich oder zu schnell ist. Dann müsstest du härteres Öl nehmen (aber vorher Ölstand kontrollieren, ob überhaupt genug Dämpfungsöl drinnen ist).

----------


## willi

Wichtiger als die Angabe 5W oder 7W ist der cST40° Wert des Öls. Der Wert sollte schon halbwegs zum Original passen. z.B das RS 5W hat 16,10 und das Motorex 5W hat 22,60.  www.peterverdone.com/archive/lowspeed.htmEdit: betrifft aber nur die Dämpfung. Rein zur Schmierung kann man das vernachlässigen. :Wink:

----------


## noox

> Wichtiger als die Angabe 5W oder 7W ist der cST40° Wert des Öls. Der Wert sollte schon halbwegs zum Original passen. 
> 
> z.B das RS 5W hat 16,10 und das Motorex 5W hat 22,60. 
> 
> 
> www.peterverdone.com/archive/lowspeed.htm
> 
> Edit: betrifft aber nur die Dämpfung. Rein zur Schmierung kann man das vernachlässigen.


Danke. So am Rande mitbekommen habe ich das zwar schon. Aber genauer damit beschäftigt habe ich noch nicht. Schadet nicht, wenn man sich das mal genauer ansieht - wenn man eher in der Mitte der Verstellbereiche liegt, dürfte es nicht so wild sein, aber wenn man sowieso schon ganz offen oder ganz geschlossen fährt, wär's gut, wenn man dann nicht ein Öl nimmt, dass dann noch unpassender ist.

Ich hab ein Bel Ray zuhause - laut der Tabelle also csT40° 17,10 statt 16,10 vom RS-Öl. Besser wäre für mich eigentlich ein etwas weicheres.

----------


## fipu

> Solo-Air-Einheit aufschrauben (wie es bei Coil-Einheit ist, weiß ich leider nicht):
> Inbusschraube unten aufschrauben - fast ganz auf, aber nicht ganzMit Gummihammer auf Schraube hauen, damit sich der Luftkolben vom Casting löst.Jetzt gleich wie bei Dämpferseite.


 Coil ist gleich.

----------


## papa schlumpf

danke für die super antworten. ich habe den service selbst bis jetzt nur 2 mal gemacht und das nach saisonsende, möchte mich jedoch auch ein bisschen mehr dahinter setzten und ihn öfters machen, da ich auch eine neue gabel habe. der tipp mit den spritzen ist gut, da man hier besser den stand ablesen kann.

gibt es eig auch einen richtwert ob man dämpfung oder federung öfters warten sollte?

----------


## noox

Schmieröl mach ich bei der WC immer beidseitig. Bei der Coil wär's im Feder-Standrohr vielleicht gar nicht so oft nötig. 

Das Dämpfungsöl habe ich fast nie gemacht. Normalerweise kommt da kaum Dreck rein. Ich schätze, dass das einmal im Winter genügt. Falls überhaupt notwendig. Eventuell 1-2 Mal unter der Saison den Ölstand kontrollieren. Das hatte ich verabsäumt und war dann überrascht, dass ich wirklich viel mehr Öl drinnen hatte, als ich drin haben sollte. Draufgekommen bin ich eigentlich nur dadurch, weil ich den Federweg einfach nicht mehr ausgenützt habe.

----------


## papa schlumpf

noch eine frage, da ich nicht einen neuen fred aufmachen möchte:
ich bin gestern eher schwer in einen steinfeld gestürzt und habe jetzt leider kratzer im standrohr, zwar nur zw oberer und unterer brücke, aber sie gefallen mir trotzdem nicht. kann ich die nocht retten? 
danke für eure hilfe!

----------


## noox

Was meinst mit "retten"?

Wenn man Kratzer in den Standrohren hat (Gleitfläche) sofort ausschleifen. Feinem Schleifpapier (ich nehm so 800er) nass (also Schleifpapier immer wieder nass machen) ausschleifen. Idealerweise schräg kreuzweise. Ich schleife immer in allen 4 Richtungen (quer, längs und 2x schräg)

Aber wenn die Kratzer nicht auf der Gleitfläche sind, ist's ja nicht so schlimm.

----------


## papa schlumpf

danke!
habe auch mal mit der überlegung gespielt die standrohre beschichten zu lassen... da würden die kratzer ja auch weg gehn... 
ich weiß jetzt nicht wie viel das kostet... schwarze standrohre würden mir gefallen. habe mal welche von elka um 300€ gesehen, finde sie jetzt aber nicht mehr.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

du meinst die von Fast Supension (die haben eben auch die Cartridge für Elka gebaut)... Sind nicht gerade billig. Zum Thema Beschichtung kann ich vielleicht bald was erzählen...

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich möchte halt höchstens 300€ ausgeben... schwarze standrohre würden mir schon wirklich gut gefallen, da es auch etwas ist was nicht jeder hat und mein bike sonst schon ein unikat ist. :Smile:

----------


## degoe

www.pepe-tuning.de/html/beschichtung.html
Gibt es schon Beschichtung ab 170€.

----------


## papa schlumpf

was sagt ihr zu dieser beschichtung? die kratzer wären weg oder? :Smile:

----------


## papa schlumpf

noch ne frage: hab kein schmierfett mehr und bei uns bekomme ich keine sram judy butter. kann man auch ein universalfett verwenden?

----------


## noox

Manche nehmen gar kein Fett. Ich hab mir das "Military Grease" besorgt. Ich werd das nehmen (aber ich hab noch etwas Judy Butter).

----------


## willi

Gabelprofi hat die 35mm Boxxer Basic Service Kits grad im Angebot: www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/Er...nd-Dichtungen/

----------


## georg

> noch ne frage: hab kein schmierfett mehr und bei uns bekomme ich keine sram judy butter. kann man auch ein universalfett verwenden?


 Wenns keine Luftgabel ist, kannst jedes handelsübliche Wälzlagerfett ohne Feststoffanteil nehmen und ja nach Belieben mit ATF (=Automatikgetriebeöl) abmischen.

Bei Luftgabeln hilft nur herumexperimentieren: noox hat zB mit dem erwähnten Fett gute Erfahrungen gemacht.




> einige spielen ja auch mit dem öl, z.b. 7.5W anstatt 5. was sind vor und nachteile...


 Das ist das gleiche wie mit der Federhärte. Das muß zu dir und der Gabel passen. noox hat schon richtig geschrieben: Fährst du eine der Dämpfereinstellungen auf Anschlag solltest du dir über einen Wechsel zu dem "leichteren/schwereren" Öl überlegen.
@willi: 100 Punkte und Keksi für den Post,  :Way To Go:  aber Anfänger überforderst du damit.  :Smile: 




> kratzer im standrohr


 Wie noox schon geschrieben hat: Wenn sie nicht allzutief sind und im Bereich der Dichtungen dann ausschleifen. Sinn vom Schleifen ist, dass kein Grad mehr über dem idealen Kreisdurchmesser raussteht der die Dichtungen beschädigen könnte.
Wenn die Kratzer nicht im Bereich der Dichtungen ist. dann ist das ein kosmetisches Problem. Wenn sie zu massiv sind, dann hilft nur Standrohre tauschen.

Neu beschichten würde ich nur wenn ich einen Geldschei$$er daheim hätte und ich denke selbst dann wäre es mir zu blöd. Aber ich bin da wohl zu pragmatisch.  :Big Grin:

----------


## willi

Zum Military Grease: ich hab auch gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht(R2C2). Vorrallem senkt es ein bisschen das Losbrechmoment der Boxxer. Wundermittel ist es keines, das ist klar :Wink: . 

Wegen Öl: das herumprobieren mit leichterem/schweren Öl, sollte meiner Meinung nach nur ein Feintuning sein. Wenn man wirklich auf Anschlag ist würde ich eher zum Tuner raten. 

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das mit dem Öl hat der MJ mal getestet.Wenn man nämlich übertreibt(z.b zu leichtes Öl) kann es sein das zwar die Druckstufe gut funktioniert, aber danach der Rebound nicht mehr richtig(oder umgekehrt).

----------


## arnoldpycho

Hi, besitze eine Boxxer U-Turn und würde gerne einen Service selbst machen. Welches Öl ich brauche ist mir klar, nur leider weiß ich nicht welche Dichtungen passen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen welches Modell meine Gabel genau ist. Füge mal Bilder hinzu: Vielen Dank im voraus!

----------


## willi

Service manual: cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/3s...urnService.pdf

Spare Parts Katalog (Seite 16) :  www.kalnai.at/technik/pdf/200...alog_Rev_F.pdf

Du wirst warscheinlich die Dichtungen "BOXXER DUST/OIL SEAL REPLACEMENT KIT 11.4307.312.000" , "BOXXER DAMPER SERVICE KIT 11.4308.333.000"  und eventuell "FORK CRUSH WASHER KIT 11.4305.552.000" brauchen.

----------


## arnoldpycho

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Habe am Wochenende die Gabel auseinander genommen. Wie es aussieht hat der Vorbesitzer anstatt der U-Turn Feder eine Protone Air Einheit eingebaut. Dann habe ich die Dämpferseite mit dem Service Manual der 2005er U-Turn verglichen. Leider sieht das "Innenleben" ganz anders aus. Habe mal Fotos davon angehängt. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen welches Service Manual dazu passt.

----------


## fipu

Ich hab auch mal meine R2C2 auseinander genommen, da sie komisch klang. Nun beim Zusammenbau ergaben sich fragen.
Bei der Federseite, sind ja noch eine Unterlagsscheibe und eine Fächerscheibe.
1. ist die Fächerscheibe wieklich geschlitzt und 2. werden die nur auf die Stange draufgeschoben, oder werden die noch irgendwie fixirt/drauf gesteckt?

----------


## willi

die kommen nur über die Baseplate der Negativfeder, wird nicht fixiert. Manual Seite 14.
Und ja die Wellenscheibe ist geschlitzt.

----------


## Red

Die werden zwischen Baseplate und dem Absatz im Standrohr innen geklemmt, das ist fix genug.  :Wink:

----------


## klana_radikala

wen ich den thread so verfolge sollte ich meine wc auch mal auseinander nehmen und ihr etwas öl/fett und vl sogar ein tuning gönnen.

ich glaub ich besorg mir lieber gleich eine neue gabel  :Big Grin:

----------


## shorty79

Hallo
Meine R2C2 von 2012 verliert Dämpfungsöl und zwar sifft es zwischen den High und Lowspeedcompressionverstellern durch.Hat wer eine Ahnung was da sein kann?Gibts da eine Dichtung die kaputt ist?Habe im Manuel nix dazu gefunden.
Danke

----------


## willi

Innerhalb der Druckstufe sind auch Dichtungen verbaut. Da das Teil aber nur als gesamtes verkauft wird, gibts die nicht extra zu kaufen. 

Also entweder einschicken oder DS zerlegen und selbst ausmessen. 

Bei mir ist das gleiche. Da es aber im moment nur eine kleiner minimaler Ölfilm ist hab ichs noch gelassen.

Edit: hier ein Foto von Pinkbike wenns dir hilft.

Eine ist auf der blauen Hülse. Eine auf der LSC Nadel(oberseite):

----------


## shorty79

danke
das hab i aber nicht hören wollen.i hät auf a kaputte dichtung vom orginal dichtungssatz gehofft.
najo dann werd i mal schaun.

----------


## _ralle_

Hallo miteinander,

ich klinke mich mal hier bei dem Thema ein. Habe eine Boxxer WC von 2015. Problem war extrem hohe Endprogression *ohne* Token, sodass ich maximal 170mm verwendet habe. 
Das Problem ist bereits bekannt - das Luftvolumen im Casting erzeugt die Progression beim einfedern. 

Die Frage die ich mir nun stelle ist: Kann ich einfach die Luft aus dem Casting lassen? (Also Luftdruck aus dem Airkit lassen, einfedern und dann die zwei Schrauben unten am Casting lösen und Luft ablassen) Könnte die Charger Kartusche unter dem Unterdruck leiden?


Grüße Ralf

----------


## Gonzo0815

Servus!

Wie komms du auf Unterdruck?
Im Casting ist derzeit ein Überdruck! Unterdruck würdest du erzeugen wenn du die Gabel einfederst und dann erst unten anschraubst. Hat zur Folge, dass die Gabel gar nicht mehr ganz ausfedert. Der Charger wird's egal sein.

Mach die Schrauben unten auf und klopf vorsichtig mit einem Gummihammer dagegen. Wenn die Passung unten aufgeht zischt es kurz. Dann wieder zusammenschrauben fertig.

----------


## _ralle_

Danke für deine Antwort Gonzo0815,mit Unterdruck meinte ich den zustand von komplett eingefedert - entlüftet - ausgefedert. dann ist doch im casting ein Unterdruck?Also würdest du die gabel im ausgefederten oder eingefederten zustand entlüften?

----------


## Gonzo0815

Natürlich ausgefedert, anders machts ja keinen Sinn.
Zusammenbauen würde ich sie auch nicht mit Unterdruck!

Optional kannst du auch einfach vorsichtig einen steifen ungefähr 0,15mm dicken Plastikstreifen von oben das Standrohr entlang einschieben und so entlüften. Da ist aber Vorsicht geboten, es kann leicht zu Beschädigungen der Dichtungen kommen.

----------


## georg

> Optional kannst du auch einfach vorsichtig einen steifen ungefähr 0,15mm dicken Plastikstreifen von oben das Standrohr entlang einschieben und so entlüften. Da ist aber Vorsicht geboten, es kann leicht zu Beschädigungen der Dichtungen kommen.


 Na bitte ned. Das bringen 50% der Leute hin, der Rest hat nachher sabbernde Dichtungen. Wenn man so etwas macht dann bitte die Schnittkanten vom Plastikstreifen "entgraten" also irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass das ganze nicht scharf ist. Klingt deppad bei wenige zehntel mm aber alles was scharf ist schneidet euch die Dichtlippe ein.

Aufschrauben, draufklopfen, zumachen ist sicher weniger aufwendig und in weniger als einer Minute erledigt..

----------


## willi

Wenn man es schon aufschraubt, kann man gleich das Schmieröl wechseln. Das schadet nie.

----------


## Killuha

Hallo Community.

Ich grabe mal diesen Thread aus.

Hab es dank der Anleitung von Noox + Service Manual von RockShox geschafft meine Boxxer WC von 2014 das erste Mal zu servicen (dachte ich zumindest  :Rolleyes:  ). Ich habe nur die Staub- & Öldichtungen getauscht und neues Öl in die Tauchrohre gegeben. Das Dämpfer und Luft Standrohr habe ich nicht geöffnet.

Nach dem Zusammensetzen ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich der Drehknopf (Weiß) für die Zugstufe für den Federwegsanfang nicht mehr drehen lässt und sich der Drehknopf (Rot) für die Zugstufe für restlichen Federweg endlos dreht. Es ist auch keine Veränderung bei der Zugstufe merkbar. Ich hab dann unten den Einsteller bzw. der ja auch die Schraube für unten ist ausgebaut und hab versucht den Einsteller per Hand zu drehen. Rot lässt sich drehen, Weiß nur sehr schwer.

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich beim Service was beschädigte habe, es kann gut sein, dass die Reboundknöpfe schon länger nicht mehr funktioniert haben, "Set & Forget".

Sonst funktioniert die Gabel ohne Probleme, es drückt kein Öl raus und das Ansprechverhalten hat sich massiv verbessert. 

Jemand von euch eine Idee, was kaputt seit könnte? Bzw. welche Infos müsste ich euch liefern, damit ihr da eine Aussage treffen könnt? Kann auch gern Fotos machen etc. wobei ich keine Beschädigungen beim Service feststellen hab können. Gut, die Dichtungen waren hinüber und das Öl schon ziemlich Dreckig, aber deswegen hab ich das Service ja auch gemacht.

Vielen Dank.
Killu

----------


## Gonzo0815

Hmmm,

Was meinst du mit "Weiß" ich kenne den Rebound nur HSR innen, über den Innensechskannt der reingesteckt wird und LSR über das große Rad. Oder wars umgekehrt????

Hast du die Einsteller beim Service fürs zerlegen verstellt? Oder du hast du vielleicht einen Einsteller beim Setup ganz offen gehabt?
Dann kann es sein das der in der Position steckt. Der Knopf der Endlos dreht, kann es sein das du die Beilagen flasch eingebaut hast und der deshalb durch dreht?

Kanns mal auf einem Foto zeigen welche Einsteller du genau meinst!

----------


## prolink88

der Silberne(weiß) ist LSR
der Rote große ist HSR

ich hab von dem Defekt schon mal im gelben forum gelesen
weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr was da kaputt war
am besten googlen

----------


## willi

Reboundgehäuse/Verstellrohr(weiß die genaue Bezeichnung nicht?) gebrochen? Meinst du das?

----------


## Killuha

> Hmmm,
> 
> Was meinst du mit "Weiß" ich kenne den Rebound nur HSR innen, über den Innensechskannt der reingesteckt wird und LSR über das große Rad. Oder wars umgekehrt????
> 
> Hast du die Einsteller beim Service fürs zerlegen verstellt? Oder du hast du vielleicht einen Einsteller beim Setup ganz offen gehabt?
> Dann kann es sein das der in der Position steckt. Der Knopf der Endlos dreht, kann es sein das du die Beilagen flasch eingebaut hast und der deshalb durch dreht?
> 
> Kanns mal auf einem Foto zeigen welche Einsteller du genau meinst!


Der Innensechskant ist eher Grau sorry. Ich glaub Prolink88 hat recht, LSR ist der obere, kleinere Versteller, und das große rote Rad ist der HSR. Also der HSR dreht sich endlos und der LSR lässt sich gar nicht drehn.

Ich habe vor dem Ausbau die Einstellungen beibehalten, hab mir gedacht, dass wenn ich eh an der Dämpfung selber nix machen, die so lassen kann wie vorher. 
Beim Einsteller selbst habe ich erst dann was verstellt, als er nach dem 1. Einbau nicht mehr gegangen ist. 
Hab gedacht, dass im Versteller höchstw. noch Dreck ist und hab da mit Handkraft versucht zu drehen, der HSR ließ sich ohne Probleme drehen, der LSR nur sehr schwer. Ich hab ihn dann höchstw. nicht mehr in die vorherige Position gestellt, wird jetzt auch schwer sein, dass wieder nachzuvollziehen. 
Ich hab mir zumindest die jeweilige Klicks von ganz offen aufgeschrieben. (Was auch immer mir das noch hilft...)

Hier die Fotos mit kurzen Beschreibungen (Paint ftw.)


Sollte glaub ich so die richtige Reihenfolge sein oder? Lt. original Anleitung von 2010 stehts so.


Kann es sein, dass der Einsteller vom LSR verbogen ist, oder gehört der so ein bisschen in sich verdreht?


Der vollständigkeitshalber noch die Ansicht des Gegenstücks (Ende des Standrohrs Dämpfungsseite).

Sorry für die verspätete Antwort und Danke für eure Hilfe. Ich such mal im gelben Forum.

Edit: Habs natürlich beim Beschriften der Bilder HSR & LSR genau vertauscht -.- sorry, hab die Bilder angepasst.

----------


## willi

Könnte leicht möglich sein das das Innere Rohr der Reboundeinheit bei dir gebrochen ist:

www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/boxxe...schlag.519591/

fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1039521

www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachm...ht-jpg.208645/

----------


## Killuha

> Könnte leicht möglich sein das das Innere Rohr der Reboundeinheit bei dir gebrochen ist:


Mhh, in dem Fall wäre das sogar noch von der Zeit her unter Garantie. Hab die Gabel im Sommer 2013 gekauft. Bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als die Zugstufe mal ganz zu zerlegen... danke für die Links.

----------


## Killuha

Servus,

also die gute Nachricht ist einmal: Es ist nichts beschädigt, Rohre sind alle in Ordnung (keine Risse) und wenn man den Versteller in die Reboundeinheit im ausgebauten Zustand schiebt, verstellt sich alles ganz normal (HSR & LSR). So konnte ich beides wenigstens auf Anfangsposition zurücksetzen. Auch die Dichtung sind alle in Ordnung.

Die Schlechte Nachricht: Sobald alles zusammengebaut ist, funktioniert der LSR-Versteller wieder nicht.

Zumindest der HSR-Versteller dreht sich nicht mehr Endlos, also wurde so zumindest ein Problem behoben. Ich glaube langsam wirklich, dass der Verbogene LSR-Sechskant das Problem ist. 

Da mein hinteres Laufrad grad Service ist bin ich noch nicht zum ausgiebigen Testen der Versteller gekommen, aber das Ansprechverhalten + Dämpfung fühlt sich mit neuem Dämpfungsöl gleich nochmal eine Ecke besser an. 



Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen, dass der HSR-Versteller auch wirklich was verändert.... ^^

Falls noch jemand eine Idee hat, immer her damit.  :Smile: 

Sollte die Gabel bis auf LSR funktionieren, scheiß ich drauf und leb damit.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

LG

----------


## tomtom1986

N Freund von mir hat ne alte 2009 Boxxer mit 32er Standrohre. Seine Steckachse is defekt und es wird wohl ne neue fällig. Mir ist leider auch die Funktions dieser Steckachse nicht so ganz klar deshalb würde ich ihm gene ne alternative zur Original einbauen am besten mit Schnellspanner oder so. Hab da zufällig einer nen Tipp?

----------


## noox

Ein Tipp - insbesondere bei den Reboundknöpfen:

Es kommt da einfach Schmutz rein - insbesondere wenn man selten wartet und den Knopf nie verstellt, frisst sich der irgendwann fest.

Ganz wichtig daher: Die Knöpfe nie bis zum Anschlag drehen und dann in dieser Position lassen. Immer einen Klick zurückdrehen. Auch wenn du dann nach einem Jahr nimmer weißt, ob sie nun komplett offen oder zu sind, du kannst zumindest mit mehr Nachdruck drehen ohne zu riskieren, dass du es noch fester zu- oder aufdrehst. Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass sie sich noch leichter festfressen kann, wenn sie auf Anschlag gestellt sind.

Bevor ich das befolgt hatte (und weniger oft gewartet) hatte ich auch öfters das Problem, dass sich der Rebound nicht mehr verstellen lässt. Wenn er es dann tut, wirkt es so, als wären kleine Sandkörner reingekommen, die das Drehen blockieren.

Man kann auch die Dämpferkartusche öffnen, gut reinigen und dann versuchen, dass man es wieder zum Drehen bringt. Seit ich aber regelmäßig Ölwechsel mache, habe ich selten Probleme mit schwergängigem Rebound.  (Bei der Lyrik am Enduro hatte ich es zuletzt hin und wieder, weil ich die weniger oft aufmache, da ich dachte, dass die eh nicht so hergenommen wird, wie ein reines Bikepark/Downhill-Bike)

----------


## Max8578

Komme wohl bisschen spät... Wie siehts eigentlich aus mit dem Service einer 2010er Boxxer RC mit Air-Kit? Hab mir ein Rad gebraucht gekauft, und möchte die Gabel halt mal ganz gerne Servicen. Soll ja nicht so schwer sein, gibt ja Anleitungen, egal ob bei Rock Shox oder auch hier. Nur stellt sich mir die Frage, muss ich, wegen dem Air-Kit irgendwas beim service beachten, also andere Füllmengen etc.? LG Max

----------


## fipu

Grüezi
Ich habe gerade meine alte 2011er Boxxer R2C2 gepflegt. Nun habe ich leider ein Problem. Die Dämpfung hat irgendwie ein "Vakuum" gemacht. Das heisst, das Standrohr, mit dem Dämpfung drin, zieht sich etwa 3 - 4cm rein. Dies natürlich nur bei ausgebautem Zustand. Aber auch wenn die Gabel in den Brücken montiert ist, zieht sich die Gabel ca. 2 cm zusammen.
Weiss einer von Euch, an was das liegen könnte?
Ach ja, den Ölstand der Dämpfungseinheit habe ich nachgemessen. Also mit der Methode des Abstandes zum Ende des Tauchrohres. Kann das der Fehler sein? Ist da zu wenig Öl drin?

----------


## noox

Servus Fipu, 
Zusammenziehen tut sie sich, wenn das Standrohr im Casting ist, oder? Die Kolbenstange alleine sollte sich jedenfalls nicht automatisch reinziehen.

Wenn's aber so ist - also wenn das Standrohr im Casting ist, dann kannst das ganz einfach beheben. Vermutlich hast du das Standrohr eingebaut, als der Dämpfungskolben leicht reingedrückt war. Damit hast du im ausgezogenen Zustand natürlich Unterdruck.

Einfach unten auf der Dämpfungsseite die Schraube etwas lösen und wieder reinklopfen, sodass die Kolbenstange aus der Passung rausgedrückt wird und ein Luftaustausch stattfinden kann. Idealerweise sollte aber die Schraube noch ein paar Gewindegänge in der Kolbenstange stecken. Dann das Standrohr ganz rausziehen und die Schraube wieder festziehen. Dann sollte das Vakuum weg sein.

----------


## fipu

Sali Noox
Das könnte sein ja. Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht... muss ich gleich probieren.
bin wohl im Moment etwas übermüdet... Vor 2 Wochen kam unser drittes Mädl zur Welt.

----------


## noox

Gratuliere herzlich! Klar, dass du da müde bist!

Ich hatte mich damals auch a bissl gespielt - ob Unterdruck eventuell sogar etwas hilft für besseres Ansprechverhalten (größere Negativ-Kammer quasi). Aber es dürfte am besten sein, wenn man es möglichst so zusammenbaut, wenn die Kolbenstangen ganz heraußen sind.

Ich war übrigens letzte Woche in Davos. Traumhaft schön. Müssen unbedingt wieder hin!

----------


## fipu

Danke!
Wir sind mitte August in Fiss. Und dann im September gehts zu Freunden nach Spittal. 
Melde dich, wenn dir wieder in Davos seit.

----------


## fipu

Hab jetzt nochmals alles auseinander geschraubt. Wenn ich die richtige Ölmenge (245ml) einfülle, das Standrohr wieder verschraube, und die Kolbenstange hineindrücke, entweicht oben, bei den Einstellern der Druckstufe, etwas Luft. Und dadurch ergibt sich dann das „Vakuum“ im Innern des Standrohrers. Also nicht im Casting.

----------


## noox

Mhm... Das kenne ich so nicht. D.h. es kommt Luft raus, aber wenn du du die Stange rausziehst, geht nicht wirklich wieder eine rein? Der äußere O-Ring oberhalb des Gewindes beim Einstellknopf ist ja sicher drauf. Halbwegs sauber sicher auch. Mit dem langen Gewinde soll da dann jedenfalls keine Luft rauskommen.

Bleibt dann eher nur das Gestänge beim Einstellknopf. Dass da irgendwo Luft raus kann. Aber das habe ich leider nicht so im Kopf.

----------

